# GET LEAN FAST NO DIET GUIDE



## sh.north_ (Feb 11, 2021)

Easy asf.
Buy Clenbuterol 
Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 11, 2021)

please post results when u done


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 11, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> please post results when u done


yeah forsure


----------



## Deathstranding2.0 (Feb 23, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Easy asf.
> Buy Clenbuterol
> Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


Dnp


----------



## UltimateMan (Feb 23, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Easy asf.
> Buy Clenbuterol
> Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


Based but I've heard ppl say you should start to diet first and once you start to plateau you start the Clen otherwise when you start to plateau during clen your weight lost you'll have no other option to keep losing weight


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

what are the side effects?


----------



## defaya (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> what are the side effects?


weight loss


----------



## Xanxan (Feb 23, 2021)

been looking for some myself. Share sources for DNP and Clen (clen especially)


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> what are the side effects?



if you have an underlying heart condition you will discover the hard way


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

spain said:


> if you have an underlying heart condition you will discover the hard way


No im good

Is it expensive?


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> No im good
> 
> Is it expensive?



im not aware of prices, i was never interested in clen

try indian dropshippers should be cheap


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 23, 2021)

why the fuck would you take drugs for something thats so easy to do naturally


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Feb 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> why the fuck would you take drugs for something thats so easy to do naturally


Most people here are incredibly lazy. The biggest looksmax is building a nice lean physique with some muscles. You'll hear coping bullshit saying they have bad inserts, and the only solution is surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 23, 2021)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Most people here are incredibly lazy. The biggest looksmax is building a nice lean physique with some muscles. You'll hear coping bullshit saying they have bad inserts, and the only solution is surgery.


Thats the reason why some ppl will be here for years


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Feb 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Thats the reason why some ppl will be here for years


That, and the fact that they admit they have no friends so the forums act as their only social outlet.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 23, 2021)

UltimateMan said:


> Based but I've heard ppl say you should start to diet first and once you start to plateau you start the Clen otherwise when you start to plateau during clen your weight lost you'll have no other option to keep losing weight


Yeah that is true but also I reccomend getting muscle on your body before starting clen because it burns fat not muscle which is why its very popular with bodybuilders so you get that nice lean muscle look ykwim but yeah your right should be decently low on the wieght loss journey like not super obese


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> why the fuck would you take drugs for something thats so easy to do naturally


no clen is for after your basically reached a nice amount of muscle so you get that very sexy hot cut i dont know how to explain it because clen burns fat not muscle


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> No im good
> 
> Is it expensive?


not expensive at all like 50 100mcg pills for 70$ from the highest quality source those 50 pills will last long youll have alot left over after a 6 week cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and yeah that the end of the cycle if your taking 100mcg a day which is a bit high but after 5-7 days u get used to it so thats 42 pills used if you took one everyday that you were on the cycle. Also you asked for the sides theres barely any sides if you dont go above the dose your body can handle basically i suggest breaking the little pills in half and or 4 pieces on the first day and takign it thatll but just do half tbh if its 100mcg take 50mcg on first day see how it feels you be shaky thats the only side no other side just alot of shaking if you go to 100mcg not so so much not noticable but yeah. also if you want take taurine well on your cycle bc clen deplets taurine in your body also drink a lot of water


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 23, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Xanxan said:
> 
> 
> > been looking for some myself. Share sources for DNP and Clen (clen especiall


pm me


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 23, 2021)

LOL NO DNP IS HARSH ON THE BODY HAVENT TRIED IT BUT ITS FUCKED BUT IT WORKS IF YOUR SERIOUSLY OBESE TAKE DNP lol


Deathstranding2.0 said:


> Dnp


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs for sale in Canada online buy Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs with shipping to USA | Pareto pharmaceuticals


Buy Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs online in Canada with shipping to USA. High quality Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs for sale from Pareto pharmaceuticals.




paretopharmaceuticals.com






spain said:


> im not aware of prices, i was never interested in clen
> 
> try indian dropshippers should be cheap


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wait, is this legit? like should you do this 35% bodyfat? or only when you're lean and trying to get that sleek gigachad look? 

serious replies only im actually looking to maybe do this.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> Wait, is this legit? like should you do this 35% bodyfat? or only when you're lean and trying to get that sleek gigachad look?
> 
> serious replies only im actually looking to maybe do this.


well....... i know that it will work. and yeah this is 100% fucking legit and it will burn fat, to be honest this is probably the best fat burner out there and works properly and nicely without many side effects but it will take a while with your bodyfat% to lose alot. Another option is DNP now DNP will make you feel like shit you will literally be feeling like a ball of shit from reviews and shit I read. But DNP burns fat even faster and you could watch a couple videos on it. If you want to lose some weight like a really nice amount I recommend DNP but you have to be ready and okay for the sides. Just trust me do no OD on DNP take a bit then take a bit more and see what you can handle. But if you want to be safe and dont mind waiting and dont want to spend a lot more money i recommend clenbuterol. With clenbuterol I reccomend doing some cardio and bodywieght excersise before working out. eat something light take the clen find out what u can handle me myself I can handle 100mg for a bigger guy like you you could do more, I reccomend two weeks on 100mg daily once a day everyday for two weeks. youll lose a genrous amount. then two weeks off clenbuterol with a lot of cardio etc. then repeat 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. best plan and good for results. If your still not happy then try DNP.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs for sale in Canada online buy Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs with shipping to USA | Pareto pharmaceuticals
> 
> 
> Buy Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs online in Canada with shipping to USA. High quality Clenbuterol 100mcgs x 50 tabs for sale from Pareto pharmaceuticals.
> ...



sending from canada and accepting credit card on an illegal business?

kinda weird........


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> well....... i know that it will work. and yeah this is 100% fucking legit and it will burn fat, to be honest this is probably the best fat burner out there and works properly and nicely without many side effects but it will take a while with your bodyfat% to lose alot. Another option is DNP now DNP will make you feel like shit you will literally be feeling like a ball of shit from reviews and shit I read. But DNP burns fat even faster and you could watch a couple videos on it. If you want to lose some weight like a really nice amount I recommend DNP but you have to be ready and okay for the sides. Just trust me do no OD on DNP take a bit then take a bit more and see what you can handle. But if you want to be safe and dont mind waiting and dont want to spend a lot more money i recommend clenbuterol. With clenbuterol I reccomend doing some cardio and bodywieght excersise before working out. eat something light take the clen find out what u can handle me myself I can handle 100mg for a bigger guy like you you could do more, I reccomend two weeks on 100mg daily once a day everyday for two weeks. youll lose a genrous amount. then two weeks off clenbuterol with a lot of cardio etc. then repeat 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. best plan and good for results. If your still not happy then try DNP.


what are the results like?
and what are the sideeffects of DNP?


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Easy asf.
> Buy Clenbuterol
> Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


Why would even anyone use Clen when you can water fast to healthy weight? Total waste of money.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Why would even anyone use Clen when you can water fast to healthy weight? Total waste of money.


headaches, nausea, making it kind of impractical to wage slave at the same time.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> headaches, nausea, making it kind of impractical to wage slave at the same time.


Yeah sure.
You can choose 
Dizziness, Fatigue, Trouble Focusing, Saving money
or 
Tremors, Chest Pain, Heart Palpitations, Spending few bucks.


----------



## Opa-blia (Feb 26, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> what are the side effects?


Death
This shit is for horses who suffer from asthma, fucking horses bro !!


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Yeah sure.
> You can choose
> Dizziness, Fatigue, Trouble Focusing, Saving money
> or
> Tremors, Chest Pain, Heart Palpitations, Spending few bucks.


Aren't those side effects a result of misuse / overuse tho? the money thing isn't a problem ( for me personally ).


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> headaches, nausea, making it kind of impractical to wage slave at the same time.


no nausea bro thats only if ur going above like 150mcg stop making up rumors u coper if u cant afford it just say so or stop taking extreme doses ediot


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> Aren't those side effects a result of misuse / overuse tho? the money thing isn't a problem ( for me personally ).


yeah your right its for misuse and overuse. just i dont reccomend working out while on it because u headaches a bit but otherwise take 100mcg a day and dont go above unless its like u think u can handle it


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Why would even anyone use Clen when you can water fast to healthy weight? Total waste of money.


oh man oh man ever heard of a plateau or if you want to burn weight fast water fasts jsut give u headaches make u feel tired and shit its really good though dont get me wrong but why not combine the both and reap rewards clen burns off fat fast side effects are shakes nothing else literally just dont go above 150mcg or 100mcg just dont go above 100mcg


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> Aren't those side effects a result of misuse / overuse tho? the money thing isn't a problem ( for me personally ).


Yes they are, there are other considerations too.
Clenbuterol should be used when you are bodybuilding when you are on caloric surplus.
Clen drives heavy on Liver, Heart and even Balls.
Water fasting should be used when you are obese.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> what are the results like?
> and what are the sideeffects of DNP?




dangerous but results are..... nice stay with clen though if you want then try DNP if clen doesnt work after a 2 week on 2 week off x3 cycle trust me.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> dangerous but results are..... nice stay with clen though if you want then try DNP if clen doesnt work after a 2 week on 2 week off x3 cycle trust me.



Safety
T3 > Clen >>> DNP


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Yes they are, there are other considerations too.
> Clenbuterol should be used when you are bodybuilding when you are on caloric surplus.
> Clen drives heavy on Liver, Heart and even Balls.
> Water fasting should be used when you are obese.


yes your are right i wont argue and say your wrong. its not hard on the heart if u stay under 100mcg or 100mcg. Yes it drains the liver of taurine thats why I recc you buy a taurine supplement. stay hydrated dont do intense excersise well on it and dont take it after 4-6pm so you can sleep well.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

Clen also is limited to 2 weeks of use
Water fasting can go on as long as you have energy in your body


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Safety
> T3 > Clen >>> DNP


dnp is dangerous but just use proper use is for people who just dont give af tbh but follow the steps this guy gives youll be okay i guess start small.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> Clen also is limited to 2 weeks of use
> Water fasting can go on as long as you have energy in your body


thats what i told the guy literally 2 weeks on 2 weeks off i also told him eat healthy throughout if he wants to water fast on the 2 weeks off it would help alot 16/8 fast or 1 day on 1 day off


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> dnp is dangerous but just use proper use is for people who just dont give af tbh but follow the steps this guy gives youll be okay i guess start small.


I don't deny that using sups has usage. Fasting is superior when it comes down to cost effectiveness over time while sups are more effective when you are going for final touch.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> I don't deny that using sups has usage. Fasting is superior when it comes down to cost effectiveness over time while sups are more effective when you are going for final touch.


yeah but for most people fasting isnt in their willpower u feel me so i guess clen is a great alternative and the safest so yeah.. but your right i agree with u too i reccomend combinging the two with excersise and eating healthy no sugar and in 6 weeks your bound to lose alotttttttt of body fat and wieght and put on muscle since clen doesnt burn muscle fat only bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Feb 26, 2021)

Boys please please please just take some gay fake stimulant like modafinil and nuke your appetite whilst also feeling like a god w zero side effects rather than risking it with some fucking thing like clen. I risked accutane side effects and got hair thinning and I am slapping myself in the face. I’m giving you all advice I myself would follow. Be safe, don’t be stupid like I was.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> yeah but for most people fasting isnt in their willpower u feel me so i guess clen is a great alternative and the safest so yeah.. but your right i agree with u too i reccomend combinging the two with excersise and eating healthy no sugar and in 6 weeks your bound to lose alotttttttt of body fat and wieght and put on muscle since clen doesnt burn muscle fat only bodyfat


also T3 burns both muscle and fat so safety isn't always better.
best thing you can do while fasting is living on your own with empty fridge then you can do it in peace.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> also T3 burns both muscle and fat so safety isn't always better.
> best thing you can do while fasting is living on your own with empty fridge then you can do it in peace.


Still doesn't address the issues, that essentially make it impractical, controlling appetite is one thing, but the headaches nausea basically hell, esp juggling it with work, personally i don't wanna risk anything with Clen, not even sure what the risks are.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> Still doesn't address the issues, that essentially make it impractical, controlling appetite is one thing, but the headaches nausea basically hell, esp juggling it with work, personally i don't wanna risk anything with Clen, not even sure what the risks are.


If you don't have sedantry job its impractical if so sticking to 1500 kcal is your second best bet and as @Native said you can buy some appetite supresants.
Sides of clen:

increased heart rate
rapid breathing
heart palpitations
chest pain
tremors
anxiety
electrolyte imbalance
There is no magic potion to make someone thin you have to compromise.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> If you don't have sedantry job its impractical if so sticking to 1500 kcal is your second best bet and as @Native said you can buy some appetite supresants.
> Sides of clen:
> 
> increased heart rate
> ...


I blasted modafinil for about a month, lost so much face fat that I actually look pretty decent now, and I LOVED the feeling modafinil gave me in terms of running, productivity, focus, etc. no sides, just benefits. Appetite suppressant and leaned me the fuck out and got rid of water retention. Super super awesome drug.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> If you don't have sedantry job its impractical if so sticking to 1500 kcal is your second best bet and as @Native said you can buy some appetite supresants.
> Sides of clen:
> 
> increased heart rate
> ...


The guy used the term >risking it with clen, implying it had some permanent underlying issue you were risking,
Are there any? 
You're schizo'ing the fuck out of me bro, am i actually risking anything permanent or actually harmful ? 
It's starting to sound like a magic potion tbh.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 26, 2021)

Clen doesn't work for everyone, namely those who are fat because of underactive thyroid and/or diabetes. Do a bloodwork first.


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> The guy used the term >risking it with clen, implying it had some permanent underlying issue you were risking,
> Are there any?
> You're schizo'ing the fuck out of me bro, am i actually risking anything permanent or actually harmful ?
> It's starting to sound like a magic potion tbh.


There was a study on pigs that showed that clenbuterol slowly turns your heart into collagen basically damaging it also damages liver and your balls and whole bloodflow system.
Yes those were permanent.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Clen doesn't work for everyone, namely those who are fat because of underactive thyroid and/or diabetes. Do a bloodwork first.


I don't have any underactive thyroid symptoms, but I feel like I could easily schitzo myself in to thinking otherwise.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> There was a study on pigs that showed that clenbuterol slowly turns your heart into collagen basically damaging it also damages liver and your balls and whole bloodflow system.
> Yes those were permanent.








Clenbuterol - SteroidAbuse .com


Clenbuterol, or Clen, is a commonly abused steroid. Side effects of Clenbuterol (Clen) include problems with the bodyâs respiratory and cardiovascular systems.



www.steroidabuse.com




I think you cucked yourself by not taking the magic pill bro


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> Clenbuterol - SteroidAbuse .com
> 
> 
> Clenbuterol, or Clen, is a commonly abused steroid. Side effects of Clenbuterol (Clen) include problems with the bodyâs respiratory and cardiovascular systems.
> ...


I don't see your point. I read what you linked to and its accurate. I just chose different pathway.


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> I don't see your point. I read what you linked to and its accurate. I just chose different pathway.


You have beast mental fortitude, I'll give you that much.

I'm gonna opt for the magic pill, not someone who cares too much about their health, after all, we're doomed anyway.


----------



## TITUS (Feb 26, 2021)

Retarded greycel post for retarded greycels.
Eat a gram+ of protein per lb of bodyweight, hit the gym and if you want faster results get some HGH (2IU and fasted cardio in the morning) and salbutamol+caffeine. I am close to 10% bodyfat with this method, didn't have a single day of hunger, put on some muscle and strenght, and ready to explode with my first cycle this monday.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2021)

It sounds too good to be true.

Do you lose only weight or really Body FAT?


----------



## vince231 (Feb 26, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Retarded greycel post for retarded greycels.
> Eat a gram+ of protein per lb of bodyweight, hit the gym and if you want faster results get some HGH (2IU and fasted cardio in the morning) and salbutamol+caffeine. I am close to 10% bodyfat with this method, didn't have a single day of hunger, put on some muscle and strenght, and ready to explode with my first cycle this monday.


This isn't a method, this is just fucking working out with protein, you don't even mention your diet yet your mention your hunger level??!
too vague.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Native said:


> Boys please please please just take some gay fake stimulant like modafinil and nuke your appetite whilst also feeling like a god w zero side effects rather than risking it with some fucking thing like clen. I risked accutane side effects and got hair thinning and I am slapping myself in the face. I’m giving you all advice I myself would follow. Be safe, don’t be stupid like I was.


clen isnt risky dude only if u go above 100mcg then ur gonna be shaking like a vibrator otherwise it doestn affect ur body n man acctutane is fucking shit cmon man


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> It sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Do you lose only weight or really Body FAT?


u lose body fat not muscle


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

vince231 said:


> This isn't a method, this is just fucking working out with protein, you don't even mention your diet yet your mention your hunger level??!
> too vague.


yo bro fuck these coper pussies workout and take clen trust me 

 

just dont go above 100mcg and watch this vid and a couple more some of these guys dont know shit


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> There was a study on pigs that showed that clenbuterol slowly turns your heart into collagen basically damaging it also damages liver and your balls and whole bloodflow system.
> Yes those were permanent.


thats LONGTERM bro this is a 6 week cycle and stay under 100mcg ur heart isnt affected dude


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

¨However, again, this will be largely dose dependent and of little concern among those who use *Clenbuterol* responsibly. However, because this is a concern, in order to ensure we use responsibly Clenbuterol is not a medication we would want to use for fat-loss purposes for extended periods of time. We can safely and effectively use this medication for a decent amount of time but there is a right
way and a wrong way but either way using this medication for the majority of a year could prove to be very damaging.¨





Satan said:


> I don't see your point. I read what you linked to and its accurate. I just chose different pathway.





Hopelessmofoker said:


> It sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Do you lose only weight or really Body FAT?





vince231 said:


> This isn't a method, this is just fucking working out with protein, you don't even mention your diet yet your mention your hunger level??!
> too vague.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

this doesnt work long term
also bc of visceral fat

if you want to be lean, especially long term, you need to eat to increase insulin sensitivity.


----------



## sh.north_ (Feb 26, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> this doesnt work long term
> also bc of visceral fat
> 
> if you want to be lean, especially long term, you need to eat to increase insulin sensitivity.


yep but after one 2 week 3x cycle on off you should be down drastically on your weight


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> yep but after one 2 week 3x cycle on off you should be down drastically on your weight


sure but you would be way leaner on the face if you do it the right way. that is, eating right.
high visceral fat = high face fat









Facial fat and its relationship to abdominal fat: a marker for insulin resistance? - PubMed


Reports of relationships between measures of insulin sensitivity and measures of body fat and fat distribution suggest that abdominal fat accumulation is a predictor of insulin resistance. It has been previously suggested that facial fat (primarily in the cheeks and neck) is strongly associated...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





you can be low bodyfat and still have a somewhat fat face


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> sure but you would be way leaner on the face if you do it the right way. that is, eating right.
> high visceral fat = high face fat
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the right way


----------



## Spinc (Feb 27, 2021)

Yeah but I don't want to be bald tho


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Whats the right way



Cut out processed carbs (they are the main cause of insulin resistance)
Eat foods and herbs that improve insulin sensititvity, like spirulina, turmeric with black pepper, ginger, pure cocoa, etc
Cut out vegetable oils.
Eat foods high in anitoxidants. Take fish oil. Etc..


----------



## TITUS (Feb 27, 2021)

vince231 said:


> This isn't a method, this is just fucking working out with protein, you don't even mention your diet yet your mention your hunger level??!
> too vague.


It's the whole program, you retarded greycel. 1-2 grams of protein per lbs from whatever source, as much fasted cardio in the morning with HGH+salbutamol+caffeine as you can, and workouts 6 days a week, low volume high frequency, 30 mins+warmups, stretching and rollings and you are done.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 3, 2021)

@sh.north_ post results bro


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 4, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @sh.north_ post results bro


cycle not done yet


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 4, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> Easy asf.
> Buy Clenbuterol
> Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


Also forgot to mention obligatory permanent heart tissue damage.
Kybella/aqualyx/surgery seems more sensible option, that's also lasting, safer, in a sense cheaper.


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 4, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Also forgot to mention obligatory permanent heart tissue damage.
> Kybella/aqualyx/surgery seems more sensible option, that's also lasting, safer, in a sense cheaper.


bruh thats only if you dose very very high otherwise its no problem to the heart its a asthma treater fucking dumbass fear mongerer


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 4, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> bruh thats only if you dose very very high otherwise its no problem to the heart its a asthma treater fucking dumbass fear mongerer


Bruh, keep on coping and destroying your heart with literal rat poison.


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 4, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Bruh, keep on coping and destroying your heart with literal rat poison.


capstar its literally for asthma dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 4, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> capstar its literally for asthma dumbass


Yes yes, keep on coping. Why don't you take dnp on top and tren harder while eating clen? You'll be the next zyzz, 6ft under.


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 5, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Yes yes, keep on coping. Why don't you take dnp on top and tren harder while eating clen? You'll be the next zyzz, 6ft under.


I WILL Not lie that zyzz joke was funny lol.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 5, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> I WILL Not lie that zyzz joke was funny lol.


Ask anyone on this forum - I have no sense of humour and I can't make jokes.


----------



## damnit (Mar 5, 2021)

clenbuterol can cause heart hypertrophy , big no no .


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 5, 2021)

idc anymore


damnit said:


> clenbuterol can cause heart hypertrophy , big no no .


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 5, 2021)

why do u need heart damaging medicine to accomplish something you can do in 2 months lol


----------



## Spinc (Apr 9, 2021)

Native said:


> I blasted modafinil for about a month, lost so much face fat that I actually look pretty decent now, and I LOVED the feeling modafinil gave me in terms of running, productivity, focus, etc. no sides, just benefits. Appetite suppressant and leaned me the fuck out and got rid of water retention. Super super awesome drug.


Dude that sounds awesome. How much were you taking daily?


----------



## LOST (Apr 9, 2021)

Deathstranding2.0 said:


> Dnp


some source of dnp? would really apreciate


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 9, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Dude that sounds awesome. How much were you taking daily?


It was awesome. I was taking approximately 200mg a day because modafinil lasts way way way longer than caffiene you can just take 1 pill and it will last all day. I’ve wanted more for MONTHS but fucking modafinilXL is taking god damn FOREVER to get me my shit.


----------



## Spinc (Apr 13, 2021)

Native said:


> It was awesome. I was taking approximately 200mg a day because modafinil lasts way way way longer than caffiene you can just take 1 pill and it will last all day. I’ve wanted more for MONTHS but fucking modafinilXL is taking god damn FOREVER to get me my shit.


I know, right? Just got mine today. Took almost 2 months, so hang in there.

Can I ask more about your weight loss? Were you full on fasting, or just skipping meals?


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 14, 2021)

Spinc said:


> I know, right? Just got mine today. Took almost 2 months, so hang in there.
> 
> Can I ask more about your weight loss? Were you full on fasting, or just skipping meals?


I was practically not hungry and it was making me lean as fuck so I just ran with it and only ate just to not starve. I was eating like half a fucking meal a day for dinner just to not die.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 14, 2021)

recommending something u havent even tried yet


----------



## animo123 (Apr 15, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> pm me


do you have any uk sources


----------



## animo123 (Apr 15, 2021)

sh.north_ said:


> oh man oh man ever heard of a plateau or if you want to burn weight fast water fasts jsut give u headaches make u feel tired and shit its really good though dont get me wrong but why not combine the both and reap rewards clen burns off fat fast side effects are shakes nothing else literally just dont go above 150mcg or 100mcg just dont go above 100mcg


but at the beginning you said to not go over 60mcg
why are you now recommending 100 mcg?
You experimented on yourself?


----------



## animo123 (Apr 15, 2021)

Native said:


> I blasted modafinil for about a month, lost so much face fat that I actually look pretty decent now, and I LOVED the feeling modafinil gave me in terms of running, productivity, focus, etc. no sides, just benefits. Appetite suppressant and leaned me the fuck out and got rid of water retention. Super super awesome drug.


how much did you take and was it everyday
Did you lose muscle


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2021)

Results? @sh.north_ 

Can pm me if u want


----------



## sh.north_ (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Results? @sh.north_
> 
> Can pm me if u want


lol started for a week then stopped it defo burns fat im putting on muscle till may 15 and then using it properly bc it only burns fat not muscle


----------



## sh.north_ (Apr 16, 2021)

animo123 said:


> but at the beginning you said to not go over 60mcg
> why are you now recommending 100 mcg?
> You experimented on yourself?


i was wrong use 100mcg


----------



## .👽. (May 17, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @sh.north_ post results bro


bump @sh.north_


----------



## sh.north_ (May 17, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> bump @sh.north_


i will i just started sorry about that im only on day 4 will post on day 14 and then so on


----------



## lilrope (Nov 11, 2022)

sh.north_ said:


> Easy asf.
> Buy Clenbuterol
> Eat Clen 20 mcg first day 40 next day 60 next day keep going if you want I recommend stoping at 60mcg because that's what many specialist said if you go above 60 your going to get gittery and basically going to be on crack. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off very lean very fast I will be buying it next week and posting results since my planned diet was fucking shit to do.


You don't need performance enhancers If you're above 15 percent body fat. It's not that difficult to burn fat at lower bodyfat percentages 
It gets difficult below 15 percent


----------



## lilrope (Nov 11, 2022)

Deleted member 12303 said:


> why the fuck would you take drugs for something thats so easy to do naturally


You'd have to legit starve yourself if you're below 15 percent bf. Your body will hold on to it


----------

